# Squash Croquettes



## Uncle Bob (Jun 15, 2015)

*SQUASH CROQUETTES
**
2 Cups of yellow squash finely chopped. Emphasis on finely.
1 Cup of onion finely diced. Vidalia onion would work nicely.
1 Egg beaten.
1 teaspoon Salt.
1 teaspoon pepper.
1/2 Cup SR Cornmeal
1/4 Cup AP flour.

Combine the squash, onions, egg, salt & pepper in a big bowl. Add in the meal, then the flour stirring just enough to mix well. Using a cast iron skillet, add about 1/2 inch oil heated to medium high. Drop by tablespoonful and cook to brown side one really nice. Flip and brown side two. Drain on paper towels. Best when eaten hot! *

______________________________________________________________

*The batter will seem a little thin, but not to worry. They set up nicely and 'rise' due to the SR cornmeal. This recipe is  to me in that I've never made squash patties with raw squash and onions. The Cornmeal/flour ratio is mine. Originally it was all flour, but you know us Southern, Country folks gotta have our corn meal. *

*Enjoy!!*​


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 15, 2015)

Sounds good, Uncle Bob!  SR=self-rising, correct?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 15, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Sounds good, Uncle Bob!  SR=self-rising, correct?




Correct.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh, yum, Uncle Bob.  We're just now seeing squash on our vines.  Definitely going to try this and with Vidalia onions, what's not to like?


----------



## creative (Jun 15, 2015)

I think squash, e.g. butternut squash benefit from being baked first.  This concentrates the flavour (by decreasing its water content).  Just a suggestion.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 15, 2015)

Hmmm,   my take on Uncle Bob's recipe is that he is using yellow summer squash family eg  pattypans, yellow crook neck or even zucchini,  what you call courgettes.    I hope this gets clarified as I want to try this.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 15, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing, Whiskadoodle.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 15, 2015)

I agree. Hard winter squashes like butternut and acorn need to be cooked before using in another dish, but soft summer squashes don't.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 15, 2015)

Everyone is right!! Hard winter squash do benefit from cooking first Creative. The recipe I posted uses the early summer yellow crook neck or straight neck variety. I suppose zucchinni or 'paty pan' would work too. but I've not tried them. 

Miss Katie. Yours are just starting...mine are winding down. Planted on Good Friday...they struggled with copious amounts of rain...now HOT!!! weather. I see maybe one more mess and they will be history. Made all we wanted to eat and give away. Didn't need any for the freezer, so the little brown-girl just wanted some fresh to eat. Bless her heart...she loves them fresh almost as much as sweet potatoes in the fall.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jun 15, 2015)

Uncle Bob - from one southern to another - squash is one of the main food groups - bacon is the other.  If your squash is like mine, once it's starts producing - it is a massive amount.  a couple of years back we started canning yellow squash.  Put as much as you can pack into a quart jar and then 1/2 tsp salt and about 1/2 cup of water.  Process in a pressure canner for 20 minutes.  I told you all of this to let you know that these canned squash makes a pretty good croquette come February.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 15, 2015)

*



			2 Cups of yellow squash finely chopped. Emphasis on finely.
1 Cup of onion finely diced. Vidalia onion would work nicely.
1 Egg beaten.
1 teaspoon Salt.
1 teaspoon pepper.
1/2 Cup SR Cornmeal
1/4 Cup AP flour.
		
Click to expand...

Please note the change in the amount of flour. It's 1/4 Cup...NOT 1/2 cup. Sorry.
*


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 15, 2015)

GA Home Cook said:


> Uncle Bob - from one southern to another - squash is one of the main food groups - bacon is the other.  If your squash is like mine, once it's starts producing - it is a massive amount.  a couple of years back we started canning yellow squash.  Put as much as you can pack into a quart jar and then 1/2 tsp salt and about 1/2 cup of water.  Process in a pressure canner for 20 minutes.  I told you all of this to let you know that these canned squash makes a pretty good croquette come February.



Thanks. I've canned in the past....mostly blanch and freeze now, and you are right....the canned or frozen squash make good squash patties. I encourage you to try the recipe that uses <raw> yellow squash.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jun 15, 2015)

I was late planting this year so I just now have blooms.  Maybe another week or so and I will definitely give your recipe a shot.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 15, 2015)

GA Home Cook said:


> I was late planting this year so I just now have blooms.  Maybe another week or so and I will definitely give your recipe a shot.



Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 15, 2015)

So good to see you Uncle Bob!

I really want to try your delicious sounding recipe but please tell me how to make my cornmeal I have on hand into self rising, or do I have to go out and buy it?

Another question...would it work well to grate the squash?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 16, 2015)

I've never done it before, but this should work. 

3/4 Cups + 3 Tablespoons of Plain Meal.
1 Tablespoon of Baking Powder.
1/2 Teaspoon of Salt.

I thought about grating the squash, but decided against it. Thought it would be to mushy. I love the texture of the finely diced squash and onion in the finished product.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 16, 2015)

Uncle Bob
  How many tomatoes have you canned
 this season? I have canned 29 pints I 
 still have more to can. Also canned 10 
 quarts of vegetable soup with lots of 
 tomatoes in it.

Josie


----------

